# best competition



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the outdoor nationals (field championships).


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

feildfool said:


> If you could only attend one archery competition which one would it be?


As far as the challenge and getting to shoot LOTS of arrows...that ONE competition is a no-brainer for me...

The NFAA OUTDOOR NATIONALS...regardless of its location!

I have come to like indoor shooting a lot over the past few years...but outdoor FIELD shooting is what I still like the best. Unfortunately, however, my interests and priorities for the outdoor season have changed and long distance bicycling is now the top priority; thus I"m not shooting anywhere near enough FIELD; but hey...I STILL would choose the NFAA OUTDOOR Nationals over any other major event.

Not enough arrows being shot over a weekend at any of the 3-D events, and too much time out on the course for 40 shots.

Don't like FITA all that much. Plenty of shooting, but only 4 distances and all on flat ground...BORING...but CHALLENGING for sure.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

me, i like the outdoor field stuff. never shot a FITA field round, but wouldnt mind giving it a whirl for both the marked and unmarked.

in reality, any target target outdoor round has it's own qualities that make it a challenge.

biggest detractor for me is course availability. field in ohio? are you nuts?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> me, i like the outdoor field stuff. never shot a FITA field round, but wouldnt mind giving it a whirl for both the marked and unmarked.
> 
> in reality, any target target outdoor round has it's own qualities that make it a challenge.
> 
> biggest detractor for me is course availability. field in ohio? are you nuts?


Back in the early 1970's FIELD in Ohio was pretty darned good. I used to travel every weekend in and also out of Columbus, OH to a field tournament.

Lonesome Polecats was my "home course" back then, and there was also a field range up near Whitehall, but can't remember the name of it. Then there was Charlie Menoch' place...Potowatami Bowmen, Coshocton, One over in Xenia, OH, Parma up in Toledo, a couple of them in Cleveland. Now, I think they are all gone????? We also had "District 5" target tournaments two or three times a summer. shot the 900 round twice, and then shot a 900 round on the next SMALLER FITA face (the one used at 30 meters) and shot the full 900 round on that. A guy by the name of Danny Zumbro...shot an 892 on the SMALLER face one Sunday...out of sight. That was with a SLOW bow and aluminum arrows, with a DACRON string!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Not even a fair fight.... Outdoor Nationals hands down. 

Vegas is only 90 arrows for the entire 3 days....that's not even one field round. Indoor Nationals....while fun it's still indoors. Dakota Classic.... nah. 3D championship....I could careless if I shot another 3D target again. Local shoot....not even worth mentioning in comparison to Nationals.


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Next to the Hillbilly shoot.. outdoor Nats...  :cheers:


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

IGluIt4U said:


> Next to the Hillbilly shoot.. outdoor Nats...  :cheers:


Hey, I resemble that remark.
:darkbeer:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I voted for the Marked 3D Championships, but I'd rather caveat that and say the Western Classic Trail Shoot is hands down my favorite tournament. All the feel of a field shoot, great terrain, great club, extremely well organized, awesome food prepared on site, more vendors than Outdoor Nationals, nice town with lots of other places to eat (including a Cold Stone's ice cream establishment ). 3D animals, but aiming dots, marked yardage and really neat scenes/backdrops for most of the targets. As noted, really is more like a field shoot than a 3D shoot. For those that haven't tried it, really should try to get out there at least once to see for yourself.

>>------->


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You know Jeff speaking of vendors....I was surprised at the # that were at Nationals last summer.....

I think there were almost that many at LAS this year and there were only 3 or 4 at LAS :zip: that was truly a sad showing.....

All these companies want us to buy their stuff but are never around to show it to us....we can't go to the ATA show...and the rest of the shoots other then Vegas and Indoor Nats there are only a pocket full of people there


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I voted Vegas for the experience. Never been to outdoor Nats, That is a pipe dream for me
John


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

didnt anyone tell you that there's no money to be made at anything field? the only shoots that make money for anyone is the rubber deer stuff.

more people, more money to spend.....in theory.



Brown Hornet said:


> You know Jeff speaking of vendors....I was surprised at the # that were at Nationals last summer.....
> 
> I think there were almost that many at LAS this year and there were only 3 or 4 at LAS :zip: that was truly a sad showing.....
> 
> All these companies want us to buy their stuff but are never around to show it to us....we can't go to the ATA show...and the rest of the shoots other then Vegas and Indoor Nats there are only a pocket full of people there


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> didnt anyone tell you that there's no money to be made at anything field? the only shoots that make money for anyone is the rubber deer stuff.
> 
> more people, more money to spend.....in theory.


Yep, more money SPENT in 3-D per shot made, too. More money SPENT waiting around and pulling you jaws instead of pulling your bow, hahahaha.

I do guess for SOME it is "all about money", however.

I'd much rather get to shoot 112 shots in the course of 5 hoursor so each day of a 2-day event, than only 40 shots over the course of 2 days at 3 1/2 hours each day of only 20 shots.
I gues form some, it is more about getting to shoot their bows a lot.....:angel::shade::teeth:
field14


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

CHPro said:


> I voted for the Marked 3D Championships, but I'd rather caveat that and say the Western Classic Trail Shoot is hands down my favorite tournament. All the feel of a field shoot, great terrain, great club, extremely well organized, awesome food prepared on site, more vendors than Outdoor Nationals, nice town with lots of other places to eat (including a Cold Stone's ice cream establishment ). 3D animals, but aiming dots, marked yardage and really neat scenes/backdrops for most of the targets. As noted, really is more like a field shoot than a 3D shoot. For those that haven't tried it, really should try to get out there at least once to see for yourself.
> 
> >>------->


Jeff, you know the other thing I like about it....larger shooting groups. Lots of BS flyin' at Redding.:teeth:


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow! WAF has nearly caught up with Outdoor Nationals!


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

I voted for the 3D Marked at Redding. It has it all... 3D targets with an orange spot to aim at, large variability in target distance (4yds out to 101yds), its marked yardage, two arrows per target, up and downhill shooting, 70 targets, three days of shooting, and a great course layout!


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

*and the winners are.....*

1. Darrington, Outdoor Nationals
2. Vegas, World Archery Festival LV
3. Redding, Marked 3-D Nationals

Personally, I'd like to see the same sort of excitement built up for all of the national events that we find at Vegas and Outdoor Nationals. Also, it would be nice if the local, state, and sectional competitions had more incentives to attract beginners and/or youths as are the first competitions that they attend (as opposed to nationals). I should know, I'm one of them. Thanks for voting.

:darkbeer:


----------

